# Elgin Miss America in Fl



## bikewhorder (Feb 26, 2013)

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/bik/3624119339.html

I don't really know what these are worth and I'm not sure where they spent $1200 on the restoration, but it could be a good deal for someone.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 27, 2013)

*Damn!*

That s**t is sexy!  Good price too - I want! Pretty colour even if it's not right.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, I don't see $1200, but it's not bad for the asking price. Looks like a newer wheelset & missing the tank. My girl can't wait to get her's back from the painter.


----------



## bike (Feb 27, 2013)

*headlights tank*

seatt pedals tires rims etc can get expensive qick


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

bike said:


> seatt pedals tires rims etc can get expensive qick




...yea, but the HARD part is actually winning the Miss America pagent with it.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 27, 2013)

*plus*



bike said:


> seatt pedals tires rims etc can get expensive qick




And....
Headlights & bar tank, grips


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...yea, but the HARD part is actually winning the Miss America pagent with it.




....lol


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 27, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a newer wheelset & .....




Or the rims were painted and re-laced. It has it's orig skip chainwheel so the hubs cant be new. It's always a shame when there's no pinstripes on the wheels. I was looking into buying a pinstriping tool - seems like a fun and interesting, not to mention useful thing to be able to do.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2013)

Totally forgot about the headlights and mount. Can't tell by the pics if should indeed have the dual lights or single fender light. Can't really tell if the hubs are air cooled or not. Depending on year, it should either have the SW floating hub or dampened stem. If it is a '38, I think the earlier ones used the stem. I know there are others,including Shawn, that know way more about these bikes than I do.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2013)

The bike looks like what is referred to as a Promotional Model which was really a cross between the Deluxe Equipped (MA) and the Fully Equipped. These bikes had most of the MA features except for the front loader on the fender and, although it looks very similar to the MA, a different tank with the horn button on the right side and no light switch. I have both varieties and may do a short write up on these. Price wise I don't thnk its too bad but if you want to make it 100% you'll wind up spending some money at which point you may be into this for the price of a twin headlight MA. They must have had this done at Rick's shop if they spent $1200 for a crappy and incorrect resto. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 27, 2013)

*$1,200.00 Resto???*

That is one of the worst paint jobs I have ever seen, just shameful.
He must have paid extra for the "Textured Finish".


----------

